# What's the official theme of your city?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

zachus22 said:


> I lurk threads like these just to see wanch and hkskyline argue about all things Hong Kong :lol:


It's not just HK but alot of things  But it's all good you know what I mean


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Asia's World City is only a *slogan*, and not a theme. It's actually a manifestation of the East Meets West theme.
> 
> The junk used to be the tourism authority's symbol, but that has been replaced by the dragon as an international symbol of Hong Kong as part of the government's branding campaign :


I rarely hear about HK's "East meets West" theme except in some magazines like Time. But again, every Asian city have their own taste of western culture especially cities like Tokyo, Manila and Singapore.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I rarely hear about HK's "East meets West" theme except in some magazines like Time. But again, every Asian city have their own taste of western culture especially cities like Tokyo, Manila and Singapore.


The 'East meets West' theme is not an official slogan, so you will never hear it advertised. However, locals are well aware through education, the local media, and popular culture, that Hong Kong is a place where East meets West. It is manifested in many different means. Anyone with a wide breadth of knowledge about Hong Kong will easily come across this theme. For example, our holidays incorporate both traditional Chinese and Western themes. While we celebrate Christmas and Easter, we also go full-out during Chinese New Year, Ching Ming, etc.

Tokyo, as with Japan are insular in nature, hence the interaction between 'East meets West' is far different than in more outward-oriented cities such as Hong Kong. In fact, the willful external focus is a very rare trait among Asian cities.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> The 'East meets West' theme is not an official slogan, so you will never hear it advertised. However, locals are well aware through education, the local media, and popular culture, that Hong Kong is a place where East meets West. It is manifested in many different means. Anyone with a wide breadth of knowledge about Hong Kong will easily come across this theme. For example, our holidays incorporate both traditional Chinese and Western themes. While we celebrate Christmas and Easter, we also go full-out during Chinese New Year, Ching Ming, etc.
> 
> Tokyo, as with Japan are insular in nature, hence the interaction between 'East meets West' is far different than in more outward-oriented cities such as Hong Kong. In fact, the willful external focus is a very rare trait among Asian cities.


Being a former British colony of course HK embrace western culture.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Being a former British colony of course HK embrace western culture.


Not really. Back in the 1960s colonial Hong Kong went through a series of riots against the British. Bombs were laid on the open streets and warning signs that Chinese compatriots not touch them were all over them. Historically, the British colonial government was not always favoured by the Chinese majority in Hong Kong. 

Many countries in East Asia embraced Western culture, but that didn't mean acceptance or integration into local society. The Japanese are an example of that.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Pineapples


----------

